# Couple of pics of my BBs and a Snow white



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's my Snow white.








Big Mamma BB is due on 28th and look who's keeping her company...baby Panda!









and finally one of my nicer BB males. Hopefully the daddy of the new babies to be hatched.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice picts and shrimpies, Anna. Merry (belated) Christmas.  Pandas' are cuuuutte! lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Big Mamma kicked off 6 babies this am right on schedule  Looks like she's still got a few more to go (counted another 6+ in there)

With my magnifier and led flashlight I was able to see a few of them....there are at least 3 x BKK Pandas, the ones on the glass were too hard an angle to see properly...they could be BBs, don't know for sure yet.

Yeah....babies !


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy New Year to one and All! 

Im very happy as I now have at least 10 BKK panda babies and at least 1 WR panda and what looks to be a BB out of my Big Mamma  

She's now totally empty (showed me her underside this am  ) and will be
rejoining the Happy boys in the tank later this week, hopefully for round 2.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Happy New Year to one and All!
> 
> Im very happy as I now have at least 10 BKK panda babies and at least 1 WR panda and what looks to be a BB out of my Big Mamma
> 
> ...


congrats anna! for sure they are 10 or more.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Abraham, you got any yet? Keep us posted, we can share info.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats Anna!!!! Happy New Year! Can't wait to see picts. Really enjoyed the picts or your tangerine Tiger X's . Your really starting the year off with a bang.... Yahoo!


----------

